# 25c tires on 24mm wide rims



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a wheelset with Kinlin ADHN rims that are 24mm wide. 

Any reason I can't use 25c tires on such wide rims? 

Thanks.


----------



## newmexrb1 (Aug 16, 2009)

You might look here for more info: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html (scroll down to find the tire/rim compatibility chart)--
doesn't appear to be ideal, but should "work" at least. Sure there are far better informed folks here to tell you more. Thought this might be a start at least.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Not an ideal combination. Might work acceptably, but the bead might not seat well, and a 25mm tire may not assume the profile it's designed for.

I'm curious why you want to do this. That rim is designed for heavy-duty touring or 29er MTB. It's obviously intended for a wider tire.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Not an ideal combination. Might work acceptably, but the bead might not seat well, and a 25mm tire may not assume the profile it's designed for.
> 
> I'm curious why you want to do this. That rim is designed for heavy-duty touring or 29er MTB. It's obviously intended for a wider tire.


I use that rim on a road wheelset for my winter and wet weather training bike. It's a Soma Smoothie ES with long reach brakes and full fenders. I thought 28c tires would fit the frame and fenders, but they rub a bit when standing on the pedals. It's not a lot of rubbing, but enough to be annoying. 

I'm pretty sure going to a smaller diameter tire will fix the issue, but I'd rather not have to buy a whole new wheelset to do it. It would be cheaper and easier to just swap tires from 28c to 25c.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Wines of WA said:


> I use that rim on a road wheelset for my winter and wet weather training bike. It's a Soma Smoothie ES with long reach brakes and full fenders. I thought 28c tires would fit the frame and fenders, but they rub a bit when standing on the pedals. It's not a lot of rubbing, but enough to be annoying.
> 
> I'm pretty sure going to a smaller diameter tire will fix the issue, but I'd rather not have to buy a whole new wheelset to do it. It would be cheaper and easier to just swap tires from 28c to 25c.


I see. Worth a shot, then, I guess. If it's rubbing only on the fenders or their stays, maybe you can do some adjustment of your fender mounting and fix the problem. Soma claims that frame will handle 32's with fenders, so something seems funky.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I see. Worth a shot, then, I guess. If it's rubbing only on the fenders or their stays, maybe you can do some adjustment of your fender mounting and fix the problem. Soma claims that frame will handle 32's with fenders, so something seems funky.


Right, and I'm using Soma's own house-brand 37mm fenders. They fit inside the brakes and stays seemingly well, and I have squeezed every possible nanometer out of the fit (and I should mention that I have a lot of experience with fender fitting). The rubbing is at the rear brake and is caused by the small steel clip that fastens to the brake bolt and holds the fender up off the tire. I've bent and adjusted that as much as I can, but no dice. So the next thing to do is reduce tire volume.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, another thought: Hed uses 23mm clincher rims and talks about how great they are with 23c tires. 

Commentary about marketing vs. real technical benefit aside, I should minimally be OK with 25c tires on 24mm rims if a similar ratio of tire:rim width works for Hed wheels. Right?

Or does Hed build their rims with bead hooks modified to compensate for their somewhat odd design?


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Wines of WA said:


> OK, another thought: Hed uses 23mm clincher rims and talks about how great they are with 23c tires. [snip] I should minimally be OK with 25c tires on 24mm rims if a similar ratio of tire:rim width works for Hed wheels. Right?


Correct. Generally a rim will support a tyre that is the same width or larger...no worries running 23mm tyres on a wide rim like the Stan's ZTR 355.

Your 24mm rims probably have an internal width around 19 - 20mm and running a 24mm tire will be no problem at all.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

That 25c tire will not fit properly on the rim. It will look like you are trying to put a 20c tire on a rim that supports 23/25c tires.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> That 25c tire will not fit properly on the rim. It will look like you are trying to put a 20c tire on a rim that supports 23/25c tires.


The tyre will fit just fine...plenty of people put 19mm tires on 'standard' rims with no problems. The tyre profile will be different to if it were mounted on a 19mm wide rim, but the safety and function will not be compromised. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't care what it looks like. As long as it's safe to ride, it's fine with me. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

